# Anyone using a Snow Way plow?



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

I am looking into a Snow Way plow and was wondering if anyone has one or knows much about them. The ones I am interested in are the ST and MT models.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Do a seach for "Snow Way".

You'll find lots of people are using them -- they seem to be well respected. (I do not own one, so cannot speak from experience)

jp


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

we have two of them in the company and i like them alot. they have a new series coming out.. i also work for a sno-way dealer. 
what kind of vehicle?


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Avalanche 1500 - Snow Way*

I am looking a buying a new 1500 Avalanche this spring and would be looking for a plow sometime after that. What is the new plow they have coming? Where do you work - live? THanks, Jeff


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i live in northern minnesota and i work for pete's snowplow and sales they have the new 29 series thats came out
http://www.sno-way.com/ go to the 29 series it says for hd 1/2 tons but we just installed one on a 2004 ford 150 and it handles it really good. get the wireless if you can. i like them alot especially with the down pressure on them


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a Sno-Way ST80 with down pressure and it works pretty good.


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

I have the Lobo.... I can't say enough good about it. A buddy of mine bought a Meyer at the same time and he has had repairs it seems every snow storm.....I on the other hand just keep plowing. Cutting edges and fluid once a yr is all I have done and this is its 4th yr plowing. It hasn't missed a beat in 4 yrs and I wouldn't trade it for any other brand. 
I like my plow ALOT)
Good luck!
Peace dude!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

See here

I have an MT90 on my 1999 Expedition; see the above for pre-winter pics.

Put in on in 9/2003; have probably plowed about 20 times so far this winter; works excellent.

Smacked a deer dead center yesterday at about 20mph; no damage whatsoever to the plow; probably saved my grill from being shattered.


----------



## Blamby (Feb 25, 2004)

How much is the Sno way Mt80?


----------

